# Custom Tegu enclosure



## bane54tegu (Sep 15, 2014)

I built this enclosure about a year ago. My Columbian Tegu's name is Bane, so far he has been very pleased. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Sep 17, 2014)

I"m new so not up on the details of positioning of lighting as the others are. But that thing is gorgeous.


----------



## RickyNo (Sep 23, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## bobo5446 (Sep 25, 2014)

Sick!


----------



## Chris23039 (Sep 26, 2014)

How did you make that wall? Looks great


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice work! I love it! How long did it take you to build? Was it very expensive?


----------



## bane54tegu (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks everybody! Sorry it took me so long to get back. I work for a general contractor so many of the supplies I got for free from our shop. Everything is framed just just like walls are, and the stone was actually from a Jack in the Box restaurant we built. All interior wood was either finished with sealer or was water proofed. It took me about four weekends to build, and cost me around $300. It was a bit expensive but it has proven to be very functionable and easy to maintain. The one down fall about this cage is it is too big to fit through any standard doors. Luckily I have only had to move it once. I was able to disassemble it and put it all back together in a day, so it wasn't to bad, thank you all for your comments!


----------

